# eigenbau cluster ?



## Spencer (28. November 2009)

Hey Leute,
ich hoffe mal das ich hierrichtig bin, wenn nicht bitte verschieben 

also ich habe im internet dieses Bild gefunden, kennt vllt. einer nähere informationen zu dem bild oder weiss einer ob es einem thread in irgendeinem forum zu ihm gibt ?

lg 
spencer


----------



## riedochs (28. November 2009)

Ich habe das in irgendeinem US OC Forum schon vor laengerem gesehen. Weis allerdings nicht mehr wo.


----------

